

Call Your Friends for Free Through Lucyphone Exploit - panicnow
http://miguelcostas.tumblr.com/post/12000821807/hack-lucyphone-to-make-free-calls-to-your-friends

======
jellomaster
I just tried it and it works :) You'd think that they'd hire better developers
.... What's a good 1-900 number to try?

------
KikiC
That totally works! Awesome, thanks! :)

